# Some new blades, hardbaits and rod holder



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Here's a few new ones that I've finished in the last couple of weeks. These are the first lures that I've used etex on, and while there was a short learning curve and a few headaches involved, I like it a lot better than devcon. The perch pattern in the photo is the first lure that I've carved gill details on. It's hard to see in the photo, but they are there. The bottom one is the first jointed lure I've made, and probably won't make another anytime soon. It was just a pain. I made it for a friend of mine who requested it. The bumblebee is another one that was requested from my good friend. The top left is another photo pattern that I copied and pasted on foil. The last two are my version of a carp pattern. 










I got burned out for awhile so I decided I needed another rod rack for my musky sticks. I need to add some felt to the top cut outs and like the way it turned out. Heck, I even had some plastic castors lying around so she'll roll wherever I want it.










The next photo is of some more double tens that I made for this year. I raised some nice fish on them last year, so I decided to make some more.










The last photo is some more bucktails, but with double 8 blades. 










Hope ya like!!


----------



## Rowhunter (Jun 21, 2007)

Wow Mark! I'd have a real hard time picking which one I'd throw first! Those shapes and color patterns are sure to produce, you did a great job on that Sucker pattern. I hate to be the one to tell you this, but you will have to make more jointed's due to the fact that the Black Perch came out so nice!!!

Keep up the good work!

Douglas


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Mark,

Wow, very impressive! I'm a newbe and those cranks are something to be very proud of I hope to someday be at your skill level. I plan on using etex-light for my baits, any suggestions?

I'm a huge fan of bucktails and I throw a ton of them depending on the body of water, weather and time of year. Yours look great, i especiialy like the char/black blades, I've had a lot of action with that color combo or very similar. What gauge wire did you use? I look forward to seeing more of your work.

Mike


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Mark,

You have been busy! Great stuff....

Rod


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Those are all classics, Mark! Great work.

I forgot to give you your bait last night. Lol, I forgot to give John his bait too!

I'll set it aside for you.


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Vince, No problem, I'll get it from ya sometime. Thanks for the compliments guys, I'm trying here. I know my paint jobs will never equal the guys that are on here, I'm just not patient enough. But I am trying. The bucktails are all tied on .51 gauge wire that I got through Rollie and Helen's. I'm planning on buying me a diawa saltist this year to really burn them. 47 inches of line per crank out to do it! Like they say, speed KILLS!!!!!!


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Mark,

I purchased a new reel with 4:1:1 gear ratio on a 9' heavy rod. You can really chuck those large bucktails ad with the gearing you can fish them all day with much less fatigue. I whish I would have had it for my trip to Milac last year.

Mike


----------



## musky2much (Mar 30, 2006)

Lures look nice Mark. Always been a fan of a jointed black perch bait. I like that rod rack too. Got me wanting to make one now! 
Cliff
www.alleycatlures.com


----------

